# 2005 Ford F250 Wiring Diagram



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for a 2005 Ford F250 Superduty? I need to locate the "Speed Pulse" and "Reverse" wires for a new stereo with GPS and can't seem to find a diagram.
Any help would be much appreciated...Think the GPS will be nice when going to a new campground!!!


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Matthew said:


> Anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for a 2005 Ford F250 Superduty? I need to locate the "Speed Pulse" and "Reverse" wires for a new stereo with GPS and can't seem to find a diagram.
> Any help would be much appreciated...Think the GPS will be nice when going to a new campground!!!


Try the following forums:
www.thedieselstop.com
AND/OR
www.powerstroke.org

You will have to join to post a question but the folks in these forums are most helpful. Good luck.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the diagrams at work, I'll see what I can find and send them to you. If I forget please PM me on Monday.


----------

